# Cost for slab of granite?



## parkers5150

check the dates fellas:blink:


----------



## CO762

parkers5150 said:


> check the dates fellas:blink:


For some reason, that line reminded me of a movie, like an officer and a gentlman or the like.


----------



## lizzie5892

Hi I'm sorry to hear, I have a guy that works for me and we charge $26 . if you are interested call me 312-956-0512


----------



## Kblank11

I have Wholesale Pricing if anyone is interested. My company have invested interest with some mines/quarries in India and China.



Mike Finley said:


> That's one way to be able to buy it wholesale. Another way is to work with enough fabricators until you find one that will let you purchase it wholesale through them. If you keep looking or find the right one, you might find one that will even store the remnants at their location for you to use on later projects. (read that as meaning - free stone on the second project) When you are doing vanities you can get a lot of free vanities out of a large slab.


----------

